# 2011 BAMC BBQ Pics



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are some pics from the BBQ:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

More


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

More...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's some more.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I wish I could have been there. It's an awesome thing you guys do!!

Thank you.


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Great job guys, its people like you that make this country great!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for giving the time to spend with these folks. I'm sure it was greatly appreciated.


Why does the guy in the white shirt/tan hat always look unhappy....must be a Texans fan.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Thanks for giving the time to spend with these folks. I'm sure it was greatly appreciated.
> 
> Why does the guy in the white shirt/tan hat always look unhappy....must be a Texans fan.


He only "Grins and Blushes" When State Vet is holding hands with him!:biggrin:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> He only "Grins and Blushes" When State Vet is holding hands with him!:biggrin:


Ahhhh :cheers:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Why does the guy in the white shirt/tan hat always look unhappy....must be a Texans fan.


There was a woman wearing a Texans Shirt so HP tried to start a conversation. Within 15 seconds she informed him her husband had bought her the shirt but she was a Colts fan. I was rolling on the ground at that bombshell.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> There was a woman wearing a Texans Shirt so HP tried to start a conversation. Within 15 seconds she informed him her husband had bought her the shirt but she was a Colts fan. I was rolling on the ground at that bombshell.


That was hillarious!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> There was a woman wearing a Texans Shirt so HP tried to start a conversation. Within 15 seconds she informed him her husband had bought her the shirt but she was a Colts fan. I was rolling on the ground at that bombshell.


Her husband was one of the soldiers. Good enough for me! Funny, I didn't see a single Cowboys jersey all day. h:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Her husband was one of the soldiers. Good enough for me! Funny, I didn't see a single Cowboys jersey all day. h:


True enough but still very funny. As for the Cowboys gear you were not looking hard enough. I saw several. :brew:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I really enjoyed the event. It was sure humbling seeing the sacrifices that the troops and their families have made. George, you and Roger done good!

It was good putting faces to the handles of some 2coolers. 

Did anyone get a picture of HP hugging the Coyote? I know he was wanting to badly.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I really enjoyed the event. It was sure humbling seeing the sacrifices that the troops and their families have made. George, you and Roger done good!
> 
> It was good putting faces to the handles of some 2coolers.
> 
> Did anyone get a picture of HP hugging the Coyote? I know he was wanting to badly.


I dont think the police call that "hugging":tongue: It usually ends up getting you restricted from getting within 1000 yards of schools, so I've heard:biggrin:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Her husband was one of the soldiers. Good enough for me! Funny, I didn't see a single Cowboys jersey all day. h:


Didn't need a jersey. We cowboy fans don't need no stinkin' jersey. We had the real thing ex-cowboy wide receiver Wane McGarity, along with ex-Kansa City running back Priest Holmes.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Her husband was one of the soldiers. Good enough for me! Funny, I didn't see a single Cowboys jersey all day. h:


Looking for someone to give you offseason advice? :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Looking for someone to give you offseason advice? :biggrin:


I know i'm in your head, but you need to stop following me around. Stalker...:spineyes: :rotfl:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I know i'm in your head, but you need to stop following me around. Stalker...:spineyes: :rotfl:


LOL:tongue:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I know i'm in your head, but you need to stop following me around. Stalker...:spineyes: :rotfl:


Lol..seen where you posted and figured it was the latest Cowboys gossip.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

those are some good pics. I'd be remiss in not mentioning just how much The Good Ol Boys appreciate the supporters we have for this event.
The Almost Patsy Cline Band played from 4pm until 7:15 last night, belting out one song after another. Anyone who goes through Bandera Texas should check their website:
http://www.almostpatsyclineband.com/
and see if they're playing while your there. You won't be disappointed. You can also check out their calendar and see if there playing near where you live.
HEB Foods provided ALL of the supplies, plates, plasticware, cups, food handling gloves, serving trays,etc for the event.
in Addition they provided two beautifully decorated cakes - outdid themselves with a donation of 320lbs of Brisket
Kiolbassa Sausage has been a supporter for 7 years, providing sausage for the BBQ
Hill Country Dairies always comes through with ice cream for dessert
Coca Cola another 7 year supporter along with Kiolbassa and Hill Country Daires provided the drinks.
ESPN radio was awesome as always. 
The mascots, Spurs Coyote, Round Rock Express Spike and San Antonio Missions Ballapeno brough smiles to the faces of soldiers their families and most important - even if only for a very short time - made children forget that their worrld has changed because Mom or Dad is missing a limb or burned. I had a lady come over to me and thank me, she told me seeing her daughter laugh and hug Ballapeno made her cry. Her Daughter's Daddy is missing both legs and she hasn't smiled since he's been home. 
it made me cry, but it made me proud that for a brief moment - we made a little girl feel like a little girl again. And if nothing else happened - that made the party a success.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great event, great meeting all the 2coolers, and especially great to meet some of America's finest. Great time!!!!!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

We really enjoyed being a part of this event and look forward to helping in all the future events. Thanks for all you do and letting us participate.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris -
it was a pleasure meeting you and Tammy. 
Hope you can join us again next year and every year.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Pics


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

more


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

few more


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks Ed! good pics. Soon, very soon I'll have all the photos loaded to an album on photobucket. I'll post a link here and will send an email to everyone who attended.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Another job well done! Thanks for all you do.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Chris -
> it was a pleasure meeting you and Tammy.
> Hope you can join us again next year and every year.


We sure will and if you need anything at all in the meantime you know how to find us. We're always ready, willing, and able to help out.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

okay folks, bear with me - there's a few left to upload but you should be able to see some really great photos taken by Mrs. Stumpy and Moondoggie by clicking on the following link
http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/GOBHuntClub/BAMC 2011/


----------



## Tom_in_SA (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's a few more, I've got more on the way, sorry, I'm so late, been busy. I made it to the barbeque and met some real heroes, saw some old friends, etc. Thank you all for all you do!


----------



## Tom_in_SA (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's the story on those three pictures, I'm sticking to it, unless otherwise corrected by those involved, i.e. pictured.

Top left, a real heroine with State_Vet, she's the pretty one and I think George's wife must be taking pretty good care of him, he looks amazingly well there (nice smiles on both of them). He was explaining how to drive/ride/aim a motorcyle with those million dollar arms, etc. to that pretty heroine.

Top right, the heroine has an idea for holloween, She'll be Captain LaFeat (i.e, Capt.Hook). She pulled her eye patch out of her bag with another arm attachment for other puposes and was kind enough to pose again, actually, she kind of requested it. I think if she's not married (I didn't ask), the guy she'll marry better realize he is one lucky guy!

Bottom left, this is a largely recovered young hero, leg fixed by no small miracle by the docs, nurses, pilots, other troops who got him out, etc. with RogerB on the right. The young hero was telling me he is from New York, someplace in the north east part of Texas, as I understand it (haha). He loves San Antonio, where the BAMC barbeque is put on now for 7 years straight every spring, though sometimes the weather hasn't recognized it was springtime. He's a hero, he's from New York, he loves San Antonio. Why? *Because of all the love in San Antonio, that's what he said folks.*

Well, I told him to go introduce himself to RogerB, one of the main BAMC BBQ organizers for 7 years now, and got this picture of the handshake. I told him to ask RogerB about being in the Battle of the Potomac with George Washington, he was there, I heard.

I don't know what those two heroes there are talking about, but they look happy and glad to meet each other, if you ask me.
Rogers wife told me he was actually with Hannibal when they crossed the alps, no bull, these are the war stories you here at these barbeques.

Thanks to all the heros and heroines!! Thanks to all the sponsors and those who make this possible! Thanks for all that you all do for our troops especially!!!

I'm going to help with this barbeque as long as I am able and welcomed and asked, it and other volunteer events like it, are incredibly rewarding, if you can organize one or participate in one, by all means do it!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

you're funny man Tom. thanks for the pics


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

thought y'all might enjoy reading this. There's an editiorial error that we've already mentioned to TSRA. Somehow they changed what we submitted to reflect that Wane McGarity and Priest Holmes are active NFL players rather than past NFL players but it's still a pretty good article.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*EXCELLENT, Roger*....

Nice to see "Credit where Credit Is Due"....

Get kinda mushy when I see pix of those Wounded Heroes.. and you and Stumpy and all the rest of the guys in the GOB bunch and your supporters deserve a sincere "Well Done" for what you do for them...

(and....thanks for the PM)

jim :flag:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> *EXCELLENT, Roger*....
> 
> Nice to see "Credit where Credit Is Due"....
> 
> ...


X2!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Again, great job Roger!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

heck folks - I didn't post this for kudus (although we appreciate them) I wanted to make sure Y'all saw the reference to this forum and the folks from here who made this a success.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Roger, Susie and I really enjoyed it and was real nice meeting of ya'll, if there is anything we can do to help out Susie and I are ready to head that way just give us some notice. Thanks again......


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> heck folks - I didn't post this for kudus (although we appreciate them) I wanted to make sure Y'all saw the reference to this forum and the folks from here who made this a success.


x2...we couldnt do it without lots of help!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> x2...we couldnt do it without lots of help!


Hopefully my schedule will allow me to personally do more in the future.

Thanks for all y'all do!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Hopefully my schedule will allow me to personally do more in the future.


absolutely! I gotta big ol' apron ready for ya too!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Very cool write up.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Very Nice. Is it too early to be looking forward to next year?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> . Is it too early to be looking forward to next year?


I dunno man last time we started planning early and Blake pestered Stumpy every day with "is it time to eat yet???"


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Roger said:


> Thanks Roger, Susie and I really enjoyed it and was real nice meeting of ya'll, if there is anything we can do to help out Susie and I are ready to head that way just give us some notice. Thanks again......


it's us that need to thank you and Susie roger -we were honored you were there. No worries - Ive got you on the list for next years notification.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

God Bless all involved. Great work.


----------

